# Does Draw Length Effect Speed ??



## TGUN (Jan 18, 2011)

If all things are EXACTLY the same on a longbow (exact same reflex/deflex bow, same weight at the specified draw length, etc) will a bow 50lb @ 28 inches (drawn to 28) shoot faster than a bow 50lb @ 26 inches (drawn to 26)? I had a friend ask me this and I could not answer him. He was told by someone that the 26 inch could be up to 30 FPS slower  I told him that I knew a few guys who could probably answer the question. I await the great debate to follow


----------



## apache61 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes it dose, when drawn to 28 it will be faster than when drawn to 26


----------



## RogerB (Jan 18, 2011)

The longer draw will be much faster, the bow string is pushing against (accelerating) the arrow through the entire power stroke, so the longer the power stroke the faster the arrow leaves the bow. Works for both trad and compound bows.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, but I don't think it would ever reach 30 fps difference.  I could see 15-20 fps though.


----------



## Ellbow (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, never knew that. Thanks for asking that question. Good to know!
EL


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

RogerB said:


> The longer draw will be much faster, the bow string is pushing against (accelerating) the arrow through the entire power stroke, so the longer the power stroke the faster the arrow leaves the bow. Works for both trad and compound bows.


 
Exactly, but also keep in mind, when you draw past the 28" point you are no longer drawing #50. You are drawing more #'s per inch that you pass that 28" mark.


----------



## SOS (Jan 18, 2011)

To build on what Roger said:  Assuming an 8" brace height, you have a power stroke of 18" versus 20".  I think you might see at most a 10-11% difference assuming a linear force curve as most stick bows approximate.  On a modern compound, you could see 30 fps difference, but depending on the bow, 15-20 as Apex said.  The power stroke is the same reason a 70 lb compound can often shoot a faster arrow and a 150 lb crossbow can.   The power stroke is 10-12 inches versus approximately 20".  Can you say "Physics 101"?  Steve


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2011)

There's definitely a difference. The shooting stance that works best for me gives me a little over 26" draw, so I make my bows a few pounds heavier and as efficient as possible to compensate. One thing I find interesting is that 28" is usually considered the average or standard draw length for some reason. I did a draw-length poll on the Primitive Archer board once, and found that 26" was actually much closer to the average than 28" over a large group of primitive/trad shooters. Many people who thought they were drawing 28" or more were surprised when they actually measured what they were drawing.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 18, 2011)

Dan Quillen told me once that an inch of draw length was equal to 5 pound of draw weight in performance.RC


----------



## Al33 (Jan 18, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> There's definitely a difference. The shooting stance that works best for me gives me a little over 26" draw, so I make my bows a few pounds heavier and as efficient as possible to compensate. One thing I find interesting is that 28" is usually considered the average or standard draw length for some reason. I did a draw-length poll on the Primitive Archer board once, and found that 26" was actually much closer to the average than 28" over a large group of primitive/trad shooters. Many people who thought they were drawing 28" or more were surprised when they actually measured what they were drawing.


I was. My draw is shorter than what I had thought but of course it may be getting shorter the older I get.


----------



## redman17 (Jan 18, 2011)

robert carter said:


> Dan Quillen told me once that an inch of draw length was equal to 5 pound of draw weight in performance.RC



that's because Dan shot bows that would break anyone on this forum (besides maybe Big Jim)'s shoulder  Idk if it would be that much on a 40 or 50# bow, but I'm just guessing

I heard some guys on trad gang talking about increasing their draw lengths to get better penetration on Cape Buffalos, makes sense if you think about it... physics archery's best friend


----------



## TGUN (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, I knew some of you would have a logical answer. All makes sense. I told him he could start anchoring behind his head, but it would be best if he spent more time on his form and less on worrying about how his short draw effects his bow speed.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 19, 2011)

Fred Bear said at increased distances instead of holding higher, he just pulled the string back further. A little easier to do if you anchor at the corner of your mouth...not so much if you anchor behind your jaw.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 19, 2011)

What it boils down to is...us short guys with short arms are screwed!
Dan

ps - SOS has words of wisdom up there.


----------



## bownarrow (Jan 22, 2011)

with  most of the bows we shoot an inch, as you near the bow's target weight (which on most, as someone said above is at 28") is adding or subtracting around 3#


----------



## gurn (Jan 22, 2011)

OconeeDan said:


> What it boils down to is...us short guys with short arms are screwed!
> Dan
> 
> ps - SOS has words of wisdom up there.



Well Dan if it makes ya feel better we both in the same boat.


----------



## redman17 (Jan 22, 2011)

The way I really see it is if you really want to shoot for speed/power shoot a compound bow, if you want to shoot for enjoyment shoot traditional (which IMO shoot better/more accurately with a more bent elbow and bent down stance. Decreasing your draw by a few inches) You need to shoot to get the arrow lined up with your line of sight as much as you can


----------

